# Signatures on phone?



## fivetricks (Dec 1, 2018)

Am I not able to see signatures when browsing on the phone? Ok, let me re-word that.

Is it normal to not see signatures when browsing the site on mobile. I feel like I'm missing out on good links :-D

I have the show signatures box checked, idk.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2018)

Me too. I have to switch to Desktop mode to see signatures and a magnifying glass to read them. Same on all my families phones...JJ


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 1, 2018)

Thx. I'll have to try and find that now lol.


----------

